# low doses of tren A/E



## gymrat827 (Jul 7, 2014)

Whats the smallest amount of tren you have ran per wk?  200mg?  350mg??  700??

would like to hear from guys who have used small amounts.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 7, 2014)

I kept writing it off even at 300mg week but I am back at it on my second week at 150mg but bumped it to 200mg today.

I will say so far I like it a lot but even at 300 it was just too much for my liking.

Like a friends says some tren is better then none.

150mg for 2 weeks really had no sides but more horny and a little sweaty during sleep

Can't say on 200mg yet.

Run 300mg on low test and still had enough sides to effect my appetite and training in a negative way.

1100mg Test C and Ace 500 TC / 600 Ace
200mg Tren A
25mg Aromasin eod


----------



## losieloos (Jul 7, 2014)

I will always run it at 250 a week. I've ran up to 700 a week and couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 7, 2014)

I used to run tren A at 50mg EOD. Had great results. I've never run tren E.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 7, 2014)

I am going into week 8 of 400/400/400 tren a mast and test p eod pins . I have had no huge sides to speak of bp is up a bit 130/90 sweats at night mast keeps me freaking super horny recently started getting cluster headaches (the reason I am not going 10 or 12 weeks) strength and stamina are amazing I am 237lbs 5'11 guessing no more then 13%bf probably lower. diet is 80% clean but it doesn't seem to matter what I eat I keep getting leaner and stronger and gaining weight love the stack but not to sure about these headaches so I am gonna come off and go fess up to the doc lol


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2014)

I've ran 200 enanthate with 200 test and saw some good results. Nothing crazy but it had me looking lean and hard all the time.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 7, 2014)

Started at 300 ace week 1 
Week 2 350
Week 3 400
I'm gunna keep it at 400
No sides really. Just sweaty as ****.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jul 7, 2014)

I had gains on 300 MG of tren a..


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm running 200mg Tren E per week  with 600 Test E and 200 Mast E   solid gains, feel great, light night sweats.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 7, 2014)

200mg of tren works


----------



## woodswise (Jul 7, 2014)

I am running 400mg/w tren e with 600mg/w test e and loving it.

I am going to cruise at the end of this cut at 100 mg/w tren e and 100 mg/w test e for 4 to 6 weeks, and I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 8, 2014)

Have run as low as 200 Mg weekly and high as 600 Mg weekly. Honestly didn't notice much of a difference. Leaned-out and gain strength in each case, night sweats and insomnia more so at the higher dose.

My next tren run will be 400 Mg with 500 Mg Test C.


----------



## anewguy (Jul 8, 2014)

I ran it at 300/week for my first go for 6 weeks. It wasn't a bad dose, very few sides for me. Maybe I should've upped the dose a bit just to see, but I really enjoyed it at 300 along 500 of cyp.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 8, 2014)

Ran it at 30-35/day, 210/245/week.. 

Loved it even though by week 7 I started to get sides..

But those the dreams.. loved the dreams.. 

Sent via Mobile


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2014)

at 200-400 the gains are good with low sides for me..600 and past is a whole different ball game ..good gains and crazy fat burning also alot of sides


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm running 100mg a week now and have been for awhile. I'm going to continue that dose and see how things go. My last "blast" if you want to call it that was 200mg of tren and a on point diet and cardio and I was the best looking I've ever been. I just started a blast of 600 test 600 deca and 50mg of dbol (adding drol later) but I'm keeping the tren in there for the hell of it.


----------



## Gt500face (Jul 8, 2014)

Running 300mg of tren a for the last 8 weeks of my cycle and I had crazy night sweats and insomnia for the first week but all of the sides have completely gone. Now I've had nothing but gains.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 8, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I'm running 100mg a week now and have been for awhile. I'm going to continue that dose and see how things go. My last "blast" if you want to call it that was 200mg of tren and a on point diet and cardio and I was the best looking I've ever been. I just started a blast of 600 test 600 deca and 50mg of dbol (adding drol later) but I'm keeping the tren in there for the hell of it.



what else do you cruise on??  200mg of cyp?  100mg tren/200mg tes?  


very curious about 100mg effects.  Ill most likely be using 160-180mg a wk


----------



## Paolos (Jul 8, 2014)

Glad this was brought up. Planning on doing 75MG Mon, Wed, Fri (Tren A) for 8 weeks with Test P @ 150MG Mon, Wed, Fri. This will be the first run with Tren so
staying conservative (I hope) should keep the sides to a minimum.


----------



## Yaya (Jul 8, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I used to run tren A at 50mg EOD. Had great results. I've never run tren E.



I also did 50mg eod, Great results..I respond well to low dosed tren

I've also ran very high amounts and felt like pure shit


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 8, 2014)

200 mg of e. I will more then likely be bumping the tren to 200 but I'm going to wait until week 8 to see how my bp and stuff is with the deca.


----------



## italian1 (Jul 8, 2014)

I started a low dose tren cycle and planned to run it all summer. Somehow now I've slipped all the way up around the 5-600 range. WTF?  I have no self control at all.


----------



## RJ (Jul 8, 2014)

I've been on 100 test e TRT and 100 Tren E since last Novemeber as a one year experiment adding it to my normal TRT to see if its worth it and i can stay healthy while on it. So far its been great. Staying around 11% BF and with Niacin daily i have been able to continually reduce my CHOL levels throughout this last year. I'm thinking its going to be a mainstay going forward. Liver values are perfect and all other BW is great. I had a little hiccup with the CHOL in the beginning and dropped to 75mg a week and still felt great with little sides (mainly sweats at night). I have had some occasional insomania but i think that has to do with stress at home as well. 

Overall i would say its been the best decision i've made using gear. I am done trying to get any bigger and just wanna stay lean. I'm 40 and a clean diet and some cardio isn't keeping meas lean as I'd like. Yes i could do a comp diet and lots of cardio but **** that. I want a life. mlp


----------



## stonetag (Jul 9, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> Running 300mg of tren a for the last 8 weeks of my cycle and I had crazy night sweats and insomnia for the first week but all of the sides have completely gone. Now I've had nothing but gains.


300mg's of tren a, a week is the perfect balance sides/gains for this guy. I've often wondered if bodyweight plays a part in this balance? anyone?


----------



## Get Some (Jul 9, 2014)

For me I only use tren while cutting so I don't ever need more than 300mg. I find that running 3ml of triblend per week combined with a good (even just decent) diet and hard training (no cardio) produces phenomenal results. You can get away with running test lower than tren and I actually like it that way, but mast is a must for me while on Tren, it's just the best. Too bad mast isn't more life changing by itself or it's all I'd run!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jul 9, 2014)

I appreciate all the great reports on tren.  Unfortunately for me even a 200mg's per week it make me break out in the worst way.  Test, Mast P, and 4iu's of gh seem to be the ticket for me personally.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 9, 2014)

Get Some said:


> For me I only use tren while cutting so I don't ever need more than 300mg. I find that running 3ml of triblend per week combined with a good (even just decent) diet and hard training (no cardio) produces phenomenal results. You can get away with running test lower than tren and I actually like it that way, but mast is a must for me while on Tren, it's just the best. Too bad mast isn't more life changing by itself or it's all I'd run!


I feel the exact way about mast p.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't notice a differencs in sides between 500mg and 700mg a week of ace. Going to try a lower dose of E and see how that goes. I had terrible insomnia from ace. I was running roughly equal amount of test at the time. Going  to try for lower test than tren and lower dose of tren this time around to see how I react.


----------

